# Please help date this Western Flyer



## lemurhouse (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi.  First time posting here.  Can you gurus please help me date this Western Flyer 24" girls bike?  Serial number J83313 suggests that it was built by Schwinn, same as 1953 Meteor model J-80.  And it looks very similar to the Meteor.

But the grips, the pedals, and the skip tooth chain/ring seem older to me. 

Its been sitting in my garage for ten years.  My wife (she's tiny) rides it sometimes.

Thanks for your help.

PS:  When I first looked into this bike nine or ten years ago, I somehow got the idea that it was a 1938 model.  But for the life of me I can't remember how or why I came to that conclusion and now can't find any serial number reference except on the Schwinn database, which seems to hit the mark pretty well...


----------



## stezell (Apr 27, 2018)

Welcome for your first time post. The WF badge is post-war, they also used 1" pitch chainrings and parts after the war due to having a lot of extras, I want to say Hawthorne built. But there are a lot of knowledgeable people on here that will chime in. Very clean ladies bike by the way.
V/r
Sean


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 27, 2018)

This one is a post war CWC built bike badged for sale at Western Auto stores.


----------



## szathmarig (Apr 29, 2018)

Late 40's built by Cleveland Welding Co.


----------



## lemurhouse (Apr 29, 2018)

Thanks guys.


----------

